# Anyone ever see these variable vane aerochargers?



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

53-Series Aerocharger 
■Variable Vane Turbine
■Ceramic Ball Bearing
■Self Contained Lubrication
■No Turbo-Lag
■Up to ~340 CFM
■Weight: 10 lbs

66-Series Aerocharger 
■Variable Vane Turbine
■Ceramic Ball Bearing
■Self Contained Lubrication
■No Turbo-Lag
■Up to ~540 CFM
■Weight: 15 lbs

I went to a local cruise-in/classic car show over the weekend and saw a couple cars rocking these Aerochargerss. Both cars were twin turbo'd if thats what you want to call it One was on a g8 and the other was on a new challenger. They both swore by these saying that they really do have *NO*lag and reach full boost feeling around 2k and thru redline... Doing some of my own research, these things do not need a wastegate as boost is controlled by shims and springs.  They also have self contained oil system eliminating oil feed and return lines. I am considering trying one of these out. they are not cheap tho, but I guess work like a dream, and install+tuning is a breeze!!

here is the boost chart compared to other forms of forced induction:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The 53-series is $2,050
The 66-series is $2,500

Expensive....YES..... But seem to be problem free and not having to worry about oil temps, and hot oil from the motor harming bearings seems to be a fair trade-off. imo


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you go ahead and try, and let us know... lol.

i for sure wont get near it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> you go ahead and try, and let us know... lol.
> 
> i for sure wont get near it.


Why not? Again I have never seen this before. I have heard of them in the motorcycle scene on harleys and sport bikes, but never on a car. The price is steep, but they gaurantee itll last well beyond a turbo, and if something fails on the charger the piston opens up and flows the air out saving the engine from damage. I wont be trying it for a while because of the $$ The guy with the g8 had dyno graph he put down 87xwhp and I remember the torque 983ftlbs. He had only rods and pistons. The guy with the challenger didnt know, he only knew "Well its faster than urs"


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm definitely looking into one of these. I mean a good ball bearing turbo is going to run you atleast $1300 so this isn't that far off at all. You're also saving the cost of the waste gate and what not... hmmm the price seems pretty comparable to a standard turbo setup.

Check out this video on setting the boost controller. Toward the end it shows the variable vane setup. Very very innovative!!! It actually opens the turbo up more as it increases in boost. Watch the video, atleast toward the end. Very cool when he shows the moving vanes toward the end!!! The boost controller is totally mechanical, very cool. It is a shame our turbo would be so hard to reach. This application makes a lot more sense on rear wheel drive/longitude mounted motors.

I like how this technology spools the turbo right away then opens it up as boost progresses.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glskvHdukiQ


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> I'm definitely looking into one of these. I mean a good ball bearing turbo is going to run you atleast $1300 so this isn't that far off at all. You're also saving the cost of the waste gate and what not... hmmm the price seems pretty comparable to a standard turbo setup.
> 
> Check out this video on setting the boost controller. Toward the end it shows the variable vane setup. Very very innovative!!! It actually opens the turbo up more as it increases in boost. Watch the video, atleast toward the end. Very cool when he shows the moving vanes toward the end!!! The boost controller is totally mechanical, very cool. It is a shame our turbo would be so hard to reach. This application makes a lot more sense on rear wheel drive/longitude mounted motors.
> 
> ...


The nice thing is we might not even need a turbo manifold, since the boost kicks in right away... The pontiac g8 kit does not have turbo manifolds the guy said it has adapters for the end of the headers! Like I said he has the dyno to prove hes got immediate gains in hp! I emailed aerocharger about maybe doing a kit for my car, they said they have too many projects as people and shops want custom one off kits.They can tho give me a good deal on one as they did no nothing of our motor and would like to see one in use.... Im gonna do more research on this as it could be a real advantage I somehow stumbled upon:beer: Oh and I was also told may not have to be tuned because of the greater efficiency over conventional turbos :laugh: so could be somethin for the 09+ guys if that is in fact true :beer:

Tho I think this may call for a tubular manifold as I dont think these are t3/t4. I failed to ask that part :banghead:. I will call them tomorrow and ask.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

what a shame it would be if it didn't bolt up to the one turbo manifold available lol.

w/out a manifold how would you run it? lost on that one.

kevin do this! build the first aerocharger kit and sell me one in 3 years when my car is paid off :laugh: sry i ain't martying my motor


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> what a shame it would be if it didn't bolt up to the one turbo manifold available lol.
> 
> w/out a manifold how would you run it? lost on that one.
> 
> kevin do this! build the first aerocharger kit and sell me one in 3 years when my car is paid off :laugh: sry i ain't martying my motor


They had t3 flanged aero's available,the one in the above pic is t3... they may have to be special ordered....


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> w/out a manifold how would you run it? lost on that one


See I thought it may not work on the spa, but you could cut the flange off the c2 and weld on theirs, but then I got the email confirming they DO have a standard flange(t3/t4) and soon a vband i guess! so either manifold can be used!


----------



## drive_95bd (May 10, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> The nice thing is we might not even need a turbo manifold, since the boost kicks in right away... The pontiac g8 kit does not have turbo manifolds the guy said it has adapters for the end of the headers! Like I said he has the dyno to prove hes got immediate gains in hp!


I'm surprised I found this thread. I actually do the initial fabrication and welding on their prototype turbo systems before they put them into production and get mass produced. That G8 does in fact use the stock manifolds and I built a real short bolt-on adapter (less than 5" long) between the manifolds and the turbos. It's a really tight fit on that car! The guy who owns that car drives it daily too. Full boost by ~1,800rpm and over 600hp.

Even better though is the Porsche 930 turbo system I helped them develop (more like begged them to do!). If any of you guys know the 930's they have insane turbo lag, I mean they don't even hit boost or usable power until about 4,500rpm and then you have to shift anyway. But the system I designed for them is just a simple bolt-on header/turbo/muffler combo and it makes full boost at 2,000rpm now and thats still at stock boost levels. I used to be able to walk all over their 930 in my WRX now I can't even keep up! Anyway, the turbo is the biggest thing. It's really a cool design. The only down side is that boost is limited to about 18-20 psi max depending on altitude. 

Anyway, good luck with your build. If you need to bounce anything off me, let me know.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

drive_95bd said:


> I'm surprised I found this thread. I actually do the initial fabrication and welding on their prototype turbo systems before they put them into production and get mass produced. That G8 does in fact use the stock manifolds and I built a real short bolt-on adapter (less than 5" long) between the manifolds and the turbos. It's a really tight fit on that car! The guy who owns that car drives it daily too. Full boost by ~1,800rpm and over 600hp.
> 
> Even better though is the Porsche 930 turbo system I helped them develop (more like begged them to do!). If any of you guys know the 930's they have insane turbo lag, *I mean they don't even hit boost or usable power until about 4,500rpm and then you have to shift anyway*. But the system I designed for them is just a simple bolt-on header/turbo/muffler combo and it makes full boost at 2,000rpm now and thats still at stock boost levels. I used to be able to walk all over their 930 in my WRX now I can't even keep up! Anyway, the turbo is the biggest thing. It's really a cool design. *The only down side is that boost is limited to about 18-20 psi max depending on altitude. *Anyway, good luck with your build. If you need to bounce anything off me, let me know.


Ya ive driven one of those. My uncle has a yellow one and I can outrun it.lol See that would be completely fine with me, I dont need to be pushing more than 18 psi. There is a good chance I may go ahead and order one of these. Now does the 66 have a t3 or t4 flange. They take sooo long to email me!lol Ya that guy said he is up to 50k miles no problems and he tracked the g8 a few times.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

drive_95bd said:


> I'm surprised I found this thread.


Ya im surprised I found this amazing discovery! How did you find the thread?


----------



## drive_95bd (May 10, 2006)

Oddly enough there is a build thread on Pelican Parts with nearly the same title. It's for a Porsche 944 guy who I've been trying to help fabricating with his turbo system. I lost the link and when I was searching I ended up finding this thread.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Well once I hear back on the size I should use, I will maybe do this. Was not planning on turboing the new rabbit, but hey to be the first to use this ehh maybe. There will be no oil lines wastegate plumbing, Just bolt it on, run plumbing,downpipe, and boost/vacuum lines, and retune the e85 file :laugh: These aerochargers also seem to put less stress on internals as the cars these are on are running big numbers safely on stock internals, tho id be fine with 350hp or less as this car was supposed to stay n/a, but who knows I'll see what they come back with as far as price,as they'd like to see it done too:laugh:


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

subscribed


----------



## MikexRich (Nov 30, 2009)

very interesting information...


----------



## drive_95bd (May 10, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> These aerochargers also seem to put less stress on internals as the cars these are on are running big numbers safely on stock internals, tho id be fine with 350hp or less as this car was supposed to stay n/a, but who knows I'll see what they come back with as far as price,as they'd like to see it done too:laugh:


You know, another cool thing about those units is that the bearing cavity isn't flooded so there is no need for a turbo timer either. In fact when you shut the engine off you can hear the turbos wind down on their own for about 5-10 seconds. Kind of cool and ensures that the bearings will last a long time.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

drive_95bd said:


> You know, another cool thing about those units is that the bearing cavity isn't flooded so there is no need for a turbo timer either. In fact when you shut the engine off you can hear the turbos wind down on their own for about 5-10 seconds. Kind of cool and ensures that the bearings will last a long time.


Ya I read that on their site. Their charger size calculator is super hard to use. I cant find out our motor cylinder size in x3 in... Im waiting for them to come back with a suggested size. I know the 53 size is too small so I will need the 66 which seems to for automotive apps. Just need to know the trim size and go over the reality of this happening :beer:

If it works out who knows a kit based off mine could be produced, but a kit with fmic all plumbing, charger, manifold,hardware, will be around 5-6k but will last hell of alot longer, with better power, quicker boost.


----------



## drive_95bd (May 10, 2006)

Err, yeah that calculator on their site is not the best. I actually have a copy of the excel calculator that they personally use to determine compressor sizes. In fact I was sizing up a turbo for WRX and compared my results form the web calculator to the excel calculator and they were significantly different. 

If you need help with sizing I could do it for you. I just need the following:

-displacement
-redline rpm
-altitude that you will be driving at (roughly)
-engine's NA horsepower (for reference)
-desired boost level
-desired power output

I can do the rest myself, it's pretty simple really. Also have you thought about liquid-to-air intercoolers? They are loads more efficient than your good old air-to-air as they don't require you to be moving at XXmph to be efficient. Plus you can usually cut down on the charge tube length which will further enhance throttle response. Just food for thought.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

2.5L
7200 redline
1k elevation
NA HP = 170
boost (can you run a few numbers for each spring? ie: 5psi, 10psi, and 15psi)
300-350hp

also, cars running a short runner are making about 220hp instead of the 170, could you run this calculation for cars with short runners? i know it sounds like a big jump just trust me.

i was reading the specs and assumed the 340CFM unit would be plenty for our application. our stock bottom end won't handle much more than 300hp safely (so far tested).

a co-worker of mine runs one of these on his civic and it feels like he swapped a v8 in. we run his car down the runway at the airport he works at and it is amazing how effectively these units put usable power down.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so so far it all sounds and hears to be fantastic


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

drive_95bd said:


> Err, yeah that calculator on their site is not the best. I actually have a copy of the excel calculator that they personally use to determine compressor sizes. In fact I was sizing up a turbo for WRX and compared my results form the web calculator to the excel calculator and they were significantly different.
> 
> If you need help with sizing I could do it for you. I just need the following:
> 
> ...


Yes I have a awic I was gonna use from my old car. I'll need pump and tank. 

displacement-2500cc
redline- 6500 for now 7200 soon with sri
altitude- ill get back to you on that.lol
n/a power- 170hp
desired boost- 12-13 psi
desired power- 300-315 whp


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

you'll need a bigger fuel pump if you plan on running e85 with this turbo setup. and gigantic injectors... yeah good luck daily driving on e85 with injectors that big.


----------



## drive_95bd (May 10, 2006)

Alright fellas, I went ahead and ran it for 5,10, and 15 psi to show the differences. Looks like the 178 compressor is what you would want for your ~5-10psi applications, but for anything above 10 I would suggest the 200 compressor as it will be _just_ a little more efficient mid-range.

Anyway, here's all three boost levels charted on the 178 map taken from their site:


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

so 200 it is then :laugh:

room to grow and hit the 7500 hard limiter in a pinch! 8.5:1 rods and pistons here i come.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> you'll need a bigger fuel pump if you plan on running e85 with this turbo setup. and gigantic injectors... yeah good luck daily driving on e85 with injectors that big.


No bigger injectors, I was told the 550cc that come with the base tune are good to 370, fuel pump yes not worried about that easy fix, my neighbor can get me one cheap, they prob have one laying around. I gotta fix my tansmission/swap before this and then have to talk the old lady into letting me do it. Im not supposed to turbo this car, was the agreement for buying another rabbit and the jetta to make a autox/track car. I can do whatever I want n/a tho. lol wheres the teary eyed imoticon!!


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm supposed to pay off the car and here i am buying new internals. i feel ya bro. dave ramsey is the worst thing that ever happened to my love life!

p.s. i'm talking about the cars! hah j/k if you reading this baby


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> so 200 it is then :laugh:
> 
> room to grow and hit the 7500 hard limiter in a pinch! 8.5:1 rods and pistons here i come.


Ya 200 looks right, but for tracking id do the 178. Idk waiting to see if they want to do alittle som'n som'n in terms of a kit.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> i'm supposed to pay off the car and here i am buying new internals. i feel ya bro. dave ramsey is the worst thing that ever happened to my love life!
> 
> p.s. i'm talking about the cars! hah j/k if you reading this baby


Im waiting to see if they want to front a charger and ill do a kit, hit shows and rep em hard. I told her how much those chargers are and she laughed at me and just said"here we go".lol All Id need fronted would be the charger. I have everything else in our second bedroom from the past projects. Id even put an aerocharger badge on the car in a couple places :laugh:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Never heard of these but Im liking where this thread is going. If I ever have the money, this looks like a good alternative to a regulare turbo setup. Id still love to supercharge my engine but until a kit comes out (which it doesnt look like) Ill have to wait on that as well. And I hear ya man with having to run it past the old lady first haha. I usually just dont tell mine whenever Im gonna buy something, I just buy it. She doesnt really care tho, just when things get pricey she gives me a hard time


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Never heard of these but Im liking where this thread is going. If I ever have the money, this looks like a good alternative to a regulare turbo setup. Id still love to supercharge my engine but until a kit comes out (which it doesnt look like) Ill have to wait on that as well. And I hear ya man with having to run it past the old lady first haha. I usually just dont tell mine whenever Im gonna buy something, I just buy it. She doesnt really care tho, just when things get pricey she gives me a hard time


Did that on the last car I owned, after 25k disappeared, I can no longer just buy and build.  Tho I explained I no longer have the urge to have a 500+ hp monster....Thats what I told her!!So she came back saying 350 whp tops and she said we need to go over bills and money and if I can do this I have to dyno 350 or less.lol She knows cars and is into them as well, BUT ignorant on some things. So i explained that you cannot control what you dyno soooo I could unintentionally go over 

It'll happen, just dont know when, my stores are payed off at the end of next month, so some funds are freed up so that'll be about 2k/mnth to do a little scheduled maintenance :laugh:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hahaha yea lucky for me mine has no idea about anything when it comes to engines or cars in general so she really never cares what Im doing to my car. Prolly better off that way but sometimes I wish she knew alittle more so that she could at least appreciate what Im doin. Ohhh well, maybe someday.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Hahaha yea lucky for me mine has no idea about anything when it comes to engines or cars in general so she really never cares what Im doing to my car. Prolly better off that way but sometimes I wish she knew alittle more so that she could at least appreciate what Im doin. Ohhh well, maybe someday.


NOOOO you dont want that. Then like me you will get the walk by and a smart ass comment, like " thats too low, dont call me when you blow a hole in your oil pan, you can walk your ass home"lol :laugh:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I hate to be the buzz kill, but you guys are assuming the stock drivetrain will stick together with the assumed power you'll be making. 
You should budget for upgrades in that department too..


[delivered by an iPhone]


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I would say thats already a given when adding a turbo to your engine. Deffinately need to upgrade the clutch. Motor mounts would help alot too Im sure.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ouch, thats a big price for that.
i can almost built a full setup for just that price.
that thing better start the car for me, warm it up, change it own oil, make me cofffee and drive me to work for that cost:laugh:


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ouch, thats a big price for that.
> i can almost built a full setup for just that price.
> that thing better start the car for me, warm it up, change it own oil, make me cofffee and drive me to work for that cost:laugh:


Again, no wastegate, boost controller, or manifold needed. A good bearing turbo, waste gate, boost controller, and manifold are going to run about the same price or more. Not to mention these require no oil feed/return lines and oil pan modifcations. The longevity of one of these units by far surpasses a traditional turbo as well.

They're not a gimmick. My co-worker has one and runs it hard daily, shuts it down hot, etc etc. I think he spent about $3,000 total to make 400+whp on his honda and his car in fact is not tuned yet running the same AF's as it did stock. He spent less on his charge pipes and adapters than we pay for an oil cooler :what:

Ah the beauty of non cnc'd fabrication.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I hate to be the buzz kill, but you guys are assuming the stock drivetrain will stick together with the assumed power you'll be making.
> You should budget for upgrades in that department too..
> 
> 
> [delivered by an iPhone]


Where is anyone assuming this? You're assuming nobody here knows that stock drivetrain on a FWD econobox won't hold up. What I'm assuming you forgot to assume was that we need a lot more than just drivetrain upgrades.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ouch, thats a big price for that.
> i can almost built a full setup for just that price.
> that thing better start the car for me, warm it up, change it own oil, make me cofffee and drive me to work for that cost:laugh:


Maybe if you build and get the parts at cost!lol Sure they are pricey, but you cut out turbo timer, wastegate, oil feed/return lines, plus no lag and added engine heat. You can get this and a manifold, plus downpipe for about the same as c2 kit, but quicker spool up.

Now the only thing im trying to figure out, which is tough because I do not have one. What I am trying to figure out is how the piston stalk for adjusting boost would fit because the intake would have to go to the right meaning that stalk would go under the manifold closer to the block... So I wonder if they can make it to where the stalk is put to the other side of the charger. Looks like another email.lol I think I may just rent the mock up and test fit


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> Again, no wastegate, boost controller, or manifold needed. A good bearing turbo, waste gate, boost controller, and manifold are going to run about the same price or more. Not to mention these require no oil feed/return lines and oil pan modifcations. The longevity of one of these units by far surpasses a traditional turbo as well.
> 
> They're not a gimmick. My co-worker has one and runs it hard daily, shuts it down hot, etc etc. I think he spent about $3,000 total to make 400+whp on his honda and his car in fact is not tuned yet running the same AF's as it did stock. He spent less on his charge pipes and adapters than we pay for an oil cooler :what:
> 
> Ah the beauty of non cnc'd fabrication.


We would have to run a manifold, there is not enough room in the tunnel for us to run at the end of oem or aftermarket header. I already measured, and brainstormed how to make it work, but it wont  Itll work if you run it at the end of a header if you turn it a little so it is almost inline, but idk easier to use a mani


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow and I always brag about how much room we have to work with back there. Great.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

trust me. i don't talk from internet reading.
you will need a manifold. and other bits. its not a fan you put in your intake from ebay. you'll need more.
and yes, soon there is a possiblility that you can get a kit a bit above cost as just that chargers price......


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> trust me. i don't talk from internet reading.
> you will need a manifold. and other bits. its not a fan you put in your intake from ebay. you'll need more.
> and yes, soon there is a possiblility that you can get a kit a bit above cost as just that chargers price......


Look man, you know what your talking about, Im following the r build, looks great and all, but obviously its not a hurricane insert for your intake.... Sure you can break it down to whatever we generalize you'll need, as always needing this or that. I got it.... Of course Ill need other bits but that is a given. And sure if c2 or whom ever makes a kit for 2500, thats cool, but I sure as hell wouldnt rock it.lol 

AND YES YOU WILL NEED A MANIFOLD :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> Wow and I always brag about how much room we have to work with back there. Great.


We have room, just not enough for charge piping and a weird ass down pipe that would have to be made.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i think you misunderstood me.
you need more then a 2500 charger to make this work... thats all i was saying.

cheap doesn't always mean junk....  nor does high cost mean quaility


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i think you misunderstood me.
> you need more then a 2500 charger to make this work... thats all i was saying.
> 
> cheap doesn't always mean junk....  nor does high cost mean quaility


Yes I know that. I only need a manifold  Well sure cheap, and high cost dont necessarily determine quality you can only make a kit cheaper by using cheaper components, as c2 already has a budget kit in terms of parts used.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

this also isn't just a $2500 charger. :banghead:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

bump for more info


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> bump for more info


Im in the works right now with aerocharger on a kit for the r32. Its not really progressing because the fabricator we are using isnt doing his job ... Most of the info is here, or you can go to aerocharger.com and read more about it. :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i hate you guys. I had another project in mind-not my MKVver jetta. The more I read this thread, the more I want to dive into a turbo project for this car.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Well its not gonna be for the 2.5, but for the 3.2 vr6 :laugh: I take ownership of in a couple weeks :laugh:


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

do it!!! my buddy bought corvette instead of r32 but can't afford to mod it. i want to show him what r32 can do! he said he didn't want the "flappy paddle" shifters.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

this what i had in mind: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2367643299.html
Of course, not keeping it stock. Replacing the following to: 3.2L M50, 5 speed tranny from an E36 M3, OBD I, and 3.0L M50 Intake, and maybe add a turbo. Should be around the neighborhood of 360 hp.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> do it!!! my buddy bought corvette instead of r32 but can't afford to mod it. i want to show him what r32 can do! he said he didn't want the "flappy paddle" shifters.


Well I was an idiot to go with a rabbit instead of a r32 because my mother talked me into saving some money and paying off a car faster.. I need the flappy paddles because I get to have knee surgery again and at least I can shift like a manual without the need of a clutch pedal and letting go of the gas peddle. Sure 378$ monthly payments on a 4 year old car is alittle extreme, as I could get something nicer, but nothing sounds like an r!

The only thing is they are having problems finding a single aerocharger that will have consistant power gains throughout the rpm range. Remember these things kick in around 2800 rpm, and pull boost throughout, but the ones we're looking at give up around 6000 rpm. The ideal way to do it will be to use two 6600 series 200 cfm chargers, problem being these arent small so I dont think two of these are a possible fit like they are for the g8 and challengers.

I want power to 7200 and room for more, mainly not running the charger to the limit. I think I may settle for the 350 cfm and see what happens. If the fabricator finally gets on board that is :banghead:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> this what i had in mind: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2367643299.html
> Of course, not keeping it stock. Replacing the following to: 3.2L M5, 5 speed tranny from an E36 M3, OBD I, and 3.0L M50 Intake, and maybe add a turbo. Should be around the neighborhood of 360 hp.


Nice :thumbup: Im planning on tracking the sh** out of the r. But still keep it nice and show worthy.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i wonder how much HP will the auto tranny on the MKV jetta will handle


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> i wonder how much HP will the auto tranny on the MKV jetta will handle


Talk is 300ftlbstq will slip like crazy without that torque converter.Tho users have had slippage with c2 stage 2... The r's dsg clutchpacks will hold 450+ftlbs being modest I was told by hpa :laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Talk is 300ftlbstq will slip like crazy without that torque converter.Tho users have had slippage with c2 stage 2... The r's dsg clutchpacks will hold 450+ftlbs being modest I was told by hpa :laugh:


:what: 450 lbft of torque!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> :what: 450 lbft of torque!!


Yes a few people are almost to that level. I was also told by HPA that dsg software increases tourque threshold up to 600nm! They will also be releasing upgraded clutch paks soon!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yes a few people are almost to that level. I was also told by HPA that dsg software increases tourque threshold up to 600nm! They will also be releasing upgraded clutch paks soon!


yikes. some guy was selling a slightly used DSG tranny from GTI for 2k about 3 month ago.


----------



## B.a. (Feb 7, 2008)

diesels have been using them for years its proven technology. can't speak from experience with this particular product though.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

B.a. said:


> diesels have been using them for years its proven technology. can't speak from experience with this particular product though.


interesting. Never knew this. Thanks for the info. :thumbup:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a 2005 Ford F-350 6.0 Powerstroke diesel, and they have variable vane turbos factory. I literally make 20lbs of boost at 1500rpms in Overdrive. No turbo lag to speak of what so ever. A upgraded turbo for my truck is over $2500, bit it is a lot bigger than that one


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Brabbit32 said:


> I have a 2005 Ford F-350 6.0 Powerstroke diesel, and they have variable vane turbos factory. I literally make 20lbs of boost at 1500rpms in Overdrive. No turbo lag to speak of what so ever. A upgraded turbo for my truck is over $2500, bit it is a lot bigger than that one


i can't say enough about Ford diesel trucks. I used to sell FORDs' (shhhhhhhh our little secret), and their diesel trucks never ceased to amaze me. Some of the guys used to have their trucks tuned; man, I couldn't keep up with some of them.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yes a few people are almost to that level. I was also told by HPA that dsg software increases tourque threshold up to 600nm! They will also be releasing upgraded clutch paks soon!


i guess i'll be keeping an eye on a slightly used DSG tranny for future "fun" events :laugh:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have mine chipped, running a Innovative Diesel Extreme Street tune. Putting down over 400rwhp and around 700rwtq. It eats most stuff i race


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> i guess i'll be keeping an eye on a slightly used DSG tranny for future "fun" events :laugh:





Brabbit32 said:


> I have mine chipped, running a Innovative Diesel Extreme Street tune. Putting down over 400rwhp and around 700rwtq. It eats most stuff i race


Ya Im gonna say a dsg swap will be a huge pita! Probably cheaper to get an r!

Those diesels are quick and super fun to drive. :thumbup:

Got emailed last night and a few calculations from them,and they came back with the 224/540 for the r but a headspacer or internals will be needed as they say roughly under 500awhp will be easily obtained  But they swear I can use stock internals 

heres pontiac g8 completely stock untuned:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

talking about serious power. When they said "stock internals", are they implying to the valves, lifters, springs, cylinders and all that?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> talking about serious power. When they said "stock internals", are they implying to the valves, lifters, springs, cylinders and all that?


As in rolled off showroom floor, minus wheels and tires! Its an automatic too and if you know of the g8 not the greatest most reliable auto! The car has 28k+miles on the kit too!


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

When they say stock internals they mean bottom end. As in, how much power you can make w/out stressing the motor w/these chargers. The torque curve is so smooth and benign I believe them saying 500hp for a stock vr6. The old 24v has been proven to handle this much on stock bottom end w/traditional turbo by just upgrading rod bolts.

I think the DSG will break before the motor in any case.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Destroying the track:


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

i've been looking at the compressor maps too. the turbo that equates to roughly 450-500whp for our 2.5 would end up either surging really bad down low or choke up top. sigh :banghead:

hopefully the vr6 works out better.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> i've been looking at the compressor maps too. the turbo that equates to roughly 450-500whp for our 2.5 would end up either surging really bad down low or choke up top. sigh :banghead:
> 
> hopefully the vr6 works out better.


Ya but im only looking for 400-450hp thats the problem for the r. I still cant believe that g8 gets 25-26 mpg highway


----------

